# AveSeena



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2017)

AveSeena.com 
Use SPECKTRA15 at checkout for 15% off plus free US shipping!

Let's talk about #skincare! Skincare is important, I think we all know that fact. 
#Aveseena products are allergy tested & #dermatologist approved plus #PETA & #LeapingBunny approved. Made with better + safer ingredients. 
No fragrance has been added. 
Listen, I have super #sensitive skin & all this info has me excited. I haven't tried these yet but will do tonight & so forth & so on etc...updating you on our forum! 
❤Ageless Perfection Cream $157
❤Essential Radiance Serum $74
❤Right now these two products are on sale (sold as a bundle) for $200. The bundle name is Regenerating Age-Defy Beauty Kit! 
If you go to their website & sign up, you'll receive 10% off! 
Thank you @aveseena for sending us these amazing products to review

******REVIEW*****
*
*❤Essential Radiance Serum**❤*
A fast absorbing, non-greasy serum. The packaging keeps the product fresh & air tight, so you don't have any spoiling. 
Smells like roses to me, which is a huge plus. 
It leaves the skin feeling slightly moisturized but clean feeling. This is a lovely balancer for me. 
Instantly my skin looked even, after one use. I've been using it for a week plus a few days & it has quickly become apart of my routine. 
It didn't cause any breakouts or skin irritation. 
I use this Serum first then apply the below cream & the combo is honestly perfect. 
Link Below!!
https://www.aveseena.com/shop/hydro-lyft/essential-radiance-serum/#description



*❤Ageless Perfection Cream**❤*
Is hella expensive but let me tell you it is WORTH IT!!! 
Again the packaging is awesome. It has a push top to dispense the product (no finger dipping here)! 
Smells like a garden. Green but floral scented.
Upon first application my skin INSTANTLY looked smooth, it some how smoothed out my pores. 
Yes I still have pores but it made the skin look even & smooth. Not sure if it is just this cream or the combo of both the serum + cream (more than likely the combo). 
I wore makeup (full face) 3 days out of the week or so & my makeup applied smoother. It didn't dry out my skin or break up the foundation. 
It absorbs so quickly & leaves the skin supple looking, more refreshed. I am sorry if I am rambling but I LOVE THIS CREAM!!!!  
I have super dry skin & not many creams can take away my dry patches, but this cream did! 
Again, I haven't noticed any skin irritation or break-outs.
Link Below!!
https://www.aveseena.com/shop/hydro-lyft/ageless-perfection-cream/#description


​​


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 15, 2017)

Updated with code ??????


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 20, 2017)

Review has gone up & use code SPECKTRA15 for 15% off the above products!!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 5, 2017)

PLEASE READ BELOW! THANK YOU ❤❤❤ #Repost [MENTION=48570]Aves[/MENTION]eena (@get_repost)
・・・
Please join our quest to help Puerto Rico today. ??????We're donating a portion of our sales this week to United for Puerto Rico to raise funds. Every order placed will receive 2 free samples, free US shipping and 20% discount for the entire order! ⠀ The quick sale will continue for 5 days. ⠀
After the horrific devastation by Hurricane Irma and Maria, till this day there is still no power on the island.⠀
Food, medicine and drinking water are scarce, and amid a growing humanitarian crisis, hospitals are overflowing with the injured and cannot take more. ⠀
⠀
Majority of the island’s 69 hospitals are without electricity or fuel for generators. ⠀
In hospitals and homes for the elderly, people are dying because of the lack of medicine and electricity for ventilators, dialysis equipment and other survival tools. They will keep dying until they’re rescued or power is restored.⠀
⠀
The island's devastated infrastructure, lack of financial aid and support are making it tough to move aid to where it's needed most.⠀
⠀
Shop for a good cause and help Puerto Rico. All proceeds from the current sales will be donated to United for Puerto Rico (link: Page not found | Unidos Por Puerto Rico
⠀
Thank you for your support...??????????????????
⠀

#PuertoRico #help #helpus #aveseena #skincare #peace #love


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 15, 2017)

Need sets for holiday season, gift sets are available till Jan 2nd 2018 with 2 day shipping available (for sets only)




*Silk Rescue Ritual Set:* Price: $230  Value: $300 Value; This skincare set has our Honeyactive Beauty Mask, Ageless Perfection Cream and our complementary Silk wash mitt with a vegan cosmetic bag for a naturally refreshed beautiful youthful skin. This all natural mitt is made of 100% raw silk with a special weaving technique. It provides the most non abrasive yet deliciously effective exfoliation without irritating the skin. These mitts have been used by Ottoman Sultans and at Turkish Baths (Hammams) to date. To use, simply wet your skin and the mitt, and gently rub in circles all over your skin. You can use it when you are removing the Honeyactive Beauty Mask. Your rubbing pressure over your skin increases or decreases the amount of exfoliation. It’s quite the treat especially for dull skin. 
Here is the link:Silk Rescue Ritual Gift Set | AveSeena

*Wrinkle Defeat Set: * Price: $240  Value: $280 Value 
Botanical, supercharged nontoxic beauty boosters: the Essential Radiance Serum and the Ageless Perfection Cream works in harmony, for an instant, youthful lift with natural radiance. The limited edition kit also contains Vegan Cosmetic Bag and AveSeena Cooling Eye Mask to treat tired, puffy eyes with our eco-friendly gel eye mask, while skin enjoys the age-defying power duo.
Link: https://www.aveseena.com/shop/hydro-lyft/wrinkle-defeat-set/



*Revive Radiance Set* : Price: $160 Value $200 
This gift set harnesses the natural power of Honeyactive Beauty Mask and Essential Radiance Serum for a detoxifying, cleansing, nourishing and brightening transformation. The gift set also comes with a free vegan application brush and vegan cosmetic bag. 



Link: https://www.aveseena.com/shop/hydro-lyft/revive-radiance-set/#description


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 15, 2018)

Get 15 percent off and free shipping with code _PRESIDENTIAL_. You'll also receive a free beauty pouch and three deluxe samples with your $125 purchase. The deal starts on February 17 and ends on the 20th. (Starts February 17)


You can also check out the link below for more sales this President's Day. It is mostly for skincare, so it is a great way to get some solid deals. 
The Best President's Day 2018 Sales and Deals on Beauty Products | Allure


----------

